# Freebsd programs and  App Store



## everypot (Jan 17, 2009)

Iphone has BSD like OS (correct me if I'm wrong). It will be nice to see some programs (games, etc ) from FreeBSD run on Iphone. More important, it may be a good way to collect fund for the FreeBSD foundation by putting some applications on App store!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 19, 2009)

AFAIK the Iphone runs a pretty stripped down version of OS-X. OS-X is a mach microkernel and some bits from the monolithic FBSD kernel attached to it. OS-X also uses some of the userland tools/libraries of FBSD. Everything else is Apple's own creation. It's sort of a BSD but not quite..

The Apple Appstore is horrible, if Apple doesn't like your program it's not going in the Appstore. So much for freedom of choice 

Also keep in mind license issues. The base OS uses a BSD license but most of the ports don't (GPL).


----------

